# Introducing: Studio One Scoring Tools



## Lukas (Nov 5, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I'm happy to announce Studio One Scoring Tools, an add-on for film scoring and media production in PreSonus Studio One.

Check out the announcement video:



More tutorials and feature walkthrough videos to come in the next few weeks.

*MAJOR FEATURES*

Track Visibility Commands & Macros
Track Tags & Tag Editor (Studio One 6 only!)
Import Markers from Timecode
Cursor movement commands (Beat/Frame/Second/Grid)
Multi-Part MIDI Editing Shortcut Commands
Colorize Parts for quick and easy MIDI Multi-Part Editing
Nudge Notes by Velocity and Sound Variation
Move Tracks to Folder
Connect Tracks/Channels to Bus
Select Notes by Sound Variation
Easy installation and update process
14 Scripts, 26 Studio One commands, 6 Macros and 1 Macro Toolbar.

*STUDIO ONE 5 SUPPORT*

Scoring Tools can be used in Studio One 5 as well. Some of the features are more convenient to use in version 6 but most of the features work fine in version 5. One exception is the Track Tags feature which is only available in Studio One 6.

*Intro offer: 24,99 €* until December 1st (regular price 29,99 €).

For more details and FAQ see the product page:








Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




studioonescripts.com





Thanks to everyone who beta-tested this add-on and contributed valuable feedback and feature ideas! I think (and hope!) we've put together a useful package for people composing with Studio One.

_Of course, feel free to ask any questions about this Studio One add-on!_

*BUY NOW*


----------



## Denkii (Nov 5, 2022)

NGL that's very sexy.


----------



## Akcel (Nov 5, 2022)

Bravo !


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 5, 2022)

Purchased! Very impressed so far, but I did find a bug - where should these be reported, Lukas?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 5, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Purchased! Very impressed so far, but I did find a bug - where should these be reported, Lukas?


Thanks for your support! Bug: Please write me an e-mail  (Click the *Info* button in the toolbar, then select "Contact" on the website.)

(By the way, the *Info* button also shows you if you have the latest version of the add-on or if there's a new update available.)

*For everybody on macOS who ran into issues with wrong line breaks when using the Track Tag Editor: Please re-download and update the add-on. Version 1.0.2 is now online.*


----------



## Snarf (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey Lukas, this looks great! Especially nudging notes based on velocity or sound variation. Thank you for your efforts!

I have one question: does the release of these scripts make it more or less likely that they will one day be officially implemented in Studio One? I can see the arguments for both, so I would love to hear your reassurances. 🤗


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 5, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Thanks for your support! Bug: Please write me an e-mail  (Click the *Info* button in the toolbar, then select "Contact" on the website.)
> 
> The bug is probably the Tag Editor that does not behave correctly on MacOS. Fix is on the way!
> 
> (By the way, the *Info* button also shows you if you have the latest version of the add-on or if there's a new update available.)


I tried the Contact button, all it does is open Chrome. Not much help, lol. 

The bug I found is Navigate/Find Track seems to ignore "1st" or "2nd" (e.g. 1st violins). I have a song with 6 tracks:
Flute 1
Bassoon
1st Violins
2nd Violins
Violas
Violincellos

I notice a number by itself will be recognized as the track number but as soon as I add another character it doesn't 'search' for the track.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 5, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> I tried the Contact button, all it does is open Chrome.


It's a normal "mailto:" link on the website so it should actually open your e-mail program.



madfloyd said:


> The bug I found is Navigate/Find Track seems to ignore "1st" or "2nd" (e.g. 1st violins). I have a song with 6 tracks:
> Flute 1
> Bassoon
> 1st Violins
> ...


This is indeed not a bug in the add-on but the way Studio One's "Find Track" command works: Numbers at the beginning are interpreted as track index. The reason is that "Find Track" uses the same functionality as the "Suspend Groups" command and for groups it's probably the expected behavior. But for track names, commands ("Find Command") or variations ("Find and Apply Variation") this logic doesn't really make sense.

I'll forward that to Studio One development. (Nasty) workaround for now: Enter "st Violins" or "nd Violins"


----------



## Lukas (Nov 5, 2022)

Snarf said:


> I have one question: does the release of these scripts make it more or less likely that they will one day be officially implemented in Studio One? I can see the arguments for both, so I would love to hear your reassurances. 🤗


Very unlikely to happen. Doesn't really make sense to release a (paid) add-on with rather special features and make them part of the main app later...

It may happen for a few very basic commands like "Show Tracks with Selected Events", which some Studio One users have already requested for years. There will certainly be improvements in the Music Editor but rather new core functionality (CC/automation improvements?) than specific commands like in this add-on.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 5, 2022)

Will Presonus be making these scripts accessible to the broader user base so we could also write our own custom functionality (and perhaps offer that for sale like you are)?


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 6, 2022)

Lukas said:


> It's a normal "mailto:" link on the website so it should actually open your e-mail program.
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. This is indeed not a bug in the add-on but the way Studio One's "Find Track" command works: Numbers at the beginning are interpreted as track index. The reason is that "Find Track" uses the same functionality as the "Suspend Groups" command and for groups it's probably the expected behavior. But for track names, commands ("Find Command") or variations ("Find and Apply Variation") this logic doesn't really make sense.
> ...


Understood, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 6, 2022)

Are the older navigation essential scripts redundant if you have Studio One 6 and the scoring tools?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 6, 2022)

gyprock said:


> Are the older navigation essential scripts redundant if you have Studio One 6 and the scoring tools?


No, you can see Navigation Essentials as a demo version / free version. The Cursor Movement and Nudge Notes functions are in both add-ons, so you can try them out for free. All the Volume/Pan/Select by color/Extend Notes/Toggle commands are only in the Navigation Essentials freebie.


----------



## samphony (Nov 6, 2022)

This Toolset feels like a missing link to features I wanted since Studio One 2.x 

Thank you @Lukas for creating this!

Another bonus is the „real“ addon installation process. 

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Lukas (Nov 6, 2022)

samphony said:


> Another bonus is the „real“ addon installation process.


You mean that it remains installed even if you install new Studio One updates? Yep, it's a nice side effect of the add-ons system.


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 6, 2022)

samphony said:


> This Toolset feels like a missing link to features I wanted since Studio One 2.x
> 
> Thank you @Lukas for creating this!
> 
> ...


Agree it's so useful. Particularly the multi-part editing. Massively speeds up working with multi-tracks in the editor for me. (and importantly reduces mouse clicking) The colorize feature is also brilliant. Not sure I've seen that in a daw before. 

Lots of useful things in there though. Great work.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 6, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Agree it's so useful. Particularly the multi-part editing. Massively speeds up working with multi-tracks in the editor for me. (and importantly reduces mouse clicking) The colorize feature is also brilliant. Not sure I've seen that in a daw before.
> 
> Lots of useful things in there though. Great work.


My sentiments exactly. I have recently been working on template creation and spending SO much time trying to come up with a color scheme that would not only accomplish the typical color assignment per orchestral section but ALSO allow for the colors to be distinguished when working with multiple tracks from the same section. Lukas' solution is brilliant. I was skeptical because in his video he didn't show the 'restore colors' feature (or if he did I missed it) but it's there and works. 

Wonderful work, Lukas!


----------



## samphony (Nov 6, 2022)

Everything makes sense and I can even speed up my workflow by assigning everything to the streamdeck xl!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2022)

Congrats on what looks like an AMAZING add on for composers - maybe for everyone!


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 6, 2022)

samphony said:


> Everything makes sense and I can even speed up my workflow by assigning everything to the streamdeck xl!


That's what I do. I have both the small and large Streamdecks; love 'em!


----------



## samphony (Nov 7, 2022)

Anyone using Metagrid with the scoring tools?


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 7, 2022)

What's Metagrid?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 7, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> What's Metagrid?


I'm guessing this is what they are talking about?


----------



## EgM (Nov 7, 2022)

Amazing tools @Lukas!


----------



## Cheezus (Nov 7, 2022)

When I download the update from the e-mail link per instructions, it says "3 download attempts remaining." I think when I downloaded first version, it said 4. Am I using up my "stock" of downloads when updating? If so, seems like I'm only allowed to update the add-on three more times max?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 7, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> I think when I downloaded first version, it said 4. Am I using up my "stock" of downloads when updating? If so, seems like I'm only allowed to update the add-on three more times max?


Well, yes, but it can be easily reset. Updates aren't limited, don't worry. I'm in contact with the store developers. I hope they can improve the way the download counter works. Actually, it should be reset once I upload a new update.


----------



## Cheezus (Nov 7, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Well, yes, but it can be easily reset. Updates aren't limited, don't worry. I'm in contact with the store developers. I hope they can improve the way the download counter works. Actually, it should be reset once I upload a new update.


Thanks for clarification, just thought it was odd. I've just set up some of my own macros based on these scripts and I'm already excited about the workflow advantages .

One thing that I haven't been able to figure out is how to apply a sound variation to all selected notes when some of those notes are on different tracks. I could see it being tricky to implement but if there's already a way to do it either via macro or script I wanna know!


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> One thing that I haven't been able to figure out is how to apply a sound variation to all selected notes when some of those notes are on different tracks. I could see it being tricky to implement but if there's already a way to do it either via macro or script I wanna know!


Yeah, technically, that would work (I have tested that). But I think this should better be improved directly in Studio One.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Of course, feel free to ask any questions about this Studio One add-on!


Big grats on this release Lukas -- I remember we talked about it a couple months ago on the Presonus forum and I got excited even then about what it could do for my workflow!

So here's my scenario: I like to go the Editor window and select _all_ of the instrument parts within a certain range of a composition, to gain an overview of which ascending/descending/harmonic lines are present in what registers, which gives an impression of how sparse or dense those registers are (like a digital/MIDI version of staring at a page of a full score). To me that looks something like this:






As you can imagine, having to select every one of these tracks in the inspector on the left every time I want to do this, is extremely tedious and wastes time. With scoring tools, is it possible to 'remember' this selection (with tracks made editable/blue pen) so that I don't have to keep repeating this action ad nauseam?

If it can't do this directly, do the scripts add any new macros which I could customize to achieve this?


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 8, 2022)

I think the question in the post above is a good one - I can relate.

Somewhat related, I was wondering if there were any tools to select tracks. We can select change track views based on events under the cursor for example, but it doesn't select the tracks, so when you press F2 to enter the editor you won't see midi information for the corresponding tracks.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> As you can imagine, having to select every one of these tracks in the inspector on the left every time I want to do this, is extremely tedious and wastes time. With scoring tools, is it possible to 'remember' this selection (with tracks made editable/blue pen) so that I don't have to keep repeating this action ad nauseam?


The Edit Next/Previous Instrument Part commands do this internally, yes. They store the event selection of the arrangement and try to find the next matching event. So what you could just do is select only one event and then click "Single Part" to toggle between the single part and all parts of the stored selection.

But that's only *one* selection of parts. If you select another set of parts and you use these commands, it stores and recalls the new selection. A dedicated "Store Event Selection" feature with multiple memory slots would be a nice idea.






Of course, you can define your own keyboard shortcuts for that.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Somewhat related, I was wondering if there were any tools to select tracks. We can select change track views based on events under the cursor for example, but it doesn't select the tracks, so when you press F2 to enter the editor you won't see midi information for the corresponding tracks.


Selected tracks don't affect the editor view. You need to select the events, then double-click to change the Editor view. There's an (still undocumented) command in the add-on "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" that does basically the same as a double-click.

So you could do a macro with "Select All" and "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" to open everything that's visible in the editor. That works pretty well in combination with the track visibility commands, too.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Selected tracks don't affect the editor view. You need to select the events, then double-click to change the Editor view. There's an (still undocumented) command in the add-on "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" that does basically the same as a double-click.
> 
> So you could do a macro with "Select All" and "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" to open everything that's visible in the editor. That works pretty well in combination with the track visibility commands, too.


Thank you, Lukas!


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Selected tracks don't affect the editor view. You need to select the events, then double-click to change the Editor view. There's an (still undocumented) command in the add-on "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" that does basically the same as a double-click.
> 
> So you could do a macro with "Select All" and "Edit Selected Instrument Parts" to open everything that's visible in the editor. That works pretty well in combination with the track visibility commands, too.


Mmm interesting, sounds like I would need to tinker with it for a bit to get it to do what I want, but that it might work.

OTOH, the simple single/multi-part toggle button you have made, might be able to serve my needs... let's say this, say I have every instrument part selected as I do in my screenshot, then I click a note belonging to say, Hn. 1 for instance, and then toggle the 'single part' button, would I then only be editing Hn. 1? And then clicking 'Single Part' again would reveal the parts from the rest of the full score?

In other words, how does the 'single part' toggle work exactly; does it choose the 'single' part based on what is currently focused/selected in the editor? Is the multi-part 'memory' only overwritten when multiple parts are selected, or is it overwritten on any subsequent selection, with any # of parts?



Lukas said:


> A dedicated "Store Event Selection" feature with multiple memory slots would be a nice idea.


Yes indeed, and I won't even charge a finder's fee 

Quality work, and thanks in advance for taking time to answer these questions!


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> let's say this, say I have every instrument part selected as I do in my screenshot, then I click a note belonging to say, Hn. 1 for instance, and then toggle the 'single part' button, would I then only be editing Hn. 1? And then clicking 'Single Part' again would reveal the parts from the rest of the full score?


Yes, exactly.



TonalDynamics said:


> In other words, how does the 'single part' toggle work exactly; does it choose the 'single' part based on what is currently focused/selected in the editor?


Yes.


TonalDynamics said:


> Is the multi-part 'memory' only overwritten when multiple parts are selected, or is it overwritten on any subsequent selection


Yes 

...the logic is rather complex and depends on different conditions: First, the 'memory' only changes if you run one of the commands. Just selecting and opening the Editor does not change or overwrite anything. If you select single new part (not included in the 'memory') and press the button, the part is added to the memory. Only if you select more than one part, the memory is overwritten with the new selection.

So if you've selected all woodwinds for editing and then you decide that you only want to edit clarinets and oboes, you can select a subset of these and open them in the editor.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Exxxcellent... then, this should speed up my workflow immensely.

Three yeses later and it's a buy from me.

We're fortunate to have someone like you in our corner at Presonus, Lukas.

What would you say influenced your desire to build these tools more, feature requests or personal observation while writing and arranging? I get the feeling it was an awful lot of the latter, since the need for these sorts of functions _definitely_ gets emphasized when as an orchestrator, you are the one on the receiving end of the 'DAW stick', so to speak.

Cheers 🍻


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Hmm, well I may have encountered a bit of a hiccup with the multi-event edit:

It seems to be 'forgetting' to load the Celli and Basses, sometimes the Vc., sometimes, the Cb., sometimes both.

What could be causing this behavior, perhaps a naming issue?

Or is there a soft-cap to the # of tracks that can be remembered possibly?






Here's the Cb. and Vc. both being 'forgotten':






EDIT: After a bit of testing, it seems the bug happens even when only the 5 main string events are selected -- there's something about the Cb. and Vc. specifically that the script doesn't like


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

Hard to say without seeing the arrangement. Maybe you didn't have the Cello events selected in the arrangement when you ran one of those three commands so the Cello isn't included? For the remembered parts, the selection in the arrangement matters, not what you select inside the editor...


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Hard to say without seeing the arrangement. Maybe you didn't have the Cello events selected in the arrangement when you ran one of those three commands so the Cello isn't included? For the remembered parts, the selection in the arrangement matters, not what you select inside the editor...


Here's a shot from the main window:


----------



## Lukas (Nov 8, 2022)

OK, that looks wrong. I see that you use Studio One 5. The way tracks are referenced is different in V5 because the possibilites to get unique IDs for tracks are limited. It's more reliable in V6. You're also using layers. That might confuse the algorithm as well. Could you send me this song file via e-mail?


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 8, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Could you send me this song file via e-mail?



Sure thing.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 9, 2022)

Thanks for sending the song file.

I could not reproduce the issue so far, selecting/deselecting the same parts as in your screen capture works as expected here.






However, I saw that you used Studio One 5 in the screen capture in this topic, however the song you sent me is created with v6.0.1 (but I've seen the other screen capture you provided as well). Also the song contains a LOT of Scratch Pads that you reported being funky in v5.5.2 with your song. I switched through some of the Scratch Pads in your song and tested the same parts in both main arrangement as well as Scratch Pads and it still works fine here. However, in your v5.5.2 screen capture there are also takes/layers involved which I couldn't see in the .song file you sent.

So those were the first attempts to reproduce the problem. I will try this further. You did report some issues about "corrupted" song files in the PreSonus forum so that might be another thing to consider. Let's discuss this via e-mail.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 9, 2022)

Lukas said:


> I could not reproduce the issue so far, selecting/deselecting the same parts as in your screen capture works as expected here.



UPDATE: Removing the layers made the script work properly for me again; I by mistake sent you the song file that already had the layers removed -- _whoops!_

So it is definitely something about layers that is confusing multi-edit, but I was not using them anymore anyway so removing them was not an issue for me.

So yeah, for now just don't use layers with multi-part edit and you are good to go.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Nov 9, 2022)

And just to add, there's lots of new functionalities added with this addon, which bears further exploration beyond what is seen in the intro video. 

Looking forward to those videos that go over some more advanced applications of the scripts and macros on an in-depth level


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 9, 2022)

Great that you got this sorted out.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 9, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> What would you say influenced your desire to build these tools more, feature requests or personal observation while writing and arranging?


The latter. Most of these tools are features I always wanted to have myself for my work.

Back in 2018, I was in Hamburg (PreSonus Software office) for a few months and had the opportunity to work on Studio One (I created the MIDI features aka Note Actions in version 4.5). When I was back home, I started creating some tools for myself to make composing/arranging easier. Most of them too special and opinionated to publish.

Some of them turned out useful for others as well. I had to wait a few more years, because external scripting extensions were never officially supported. So when PreSonus had the infrastructure ready last year, I was finally able to share single scripts as an add-on. That was Navigation Essentials which contains rather basic functionality. This summer I decided to put some of the features that took significantly more time to develop (and matched thematically) into a paid product.

That's the story behind it.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi Lukas,

Purchased your scoring tools today and also installed the latest navigation essentials. For the latter I didn't follow the instructions and dragged the file on to the Studio One logo rather than onto the open song file. Instead of updating the existing file, I now have two navigation essentials items in the drop down menu and don't know which is which. How do I identify and delete the older one?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 9, 2022)

For the first version of Navigation Essentials you needed to install the toolbar page manually. The latest version already includes the toolbar page in the .install file.

Right-click the drop-down menu. If you have the "Remove Page" option, it's the old one and you can delete it. The new toolbar is read-only and can't be deleted or edited. And it updates automatically once you install a new version!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Nov 11, 2022)

Purchased. And thanks for listening to everyone who are offering insights.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 13, 2022)

Question for anyone who knows: why is the modulation data shown in the color black? It makes me think it's muted or somehow not active....?


----------



## Cheezus (Nov 13, 2022)

So I thought I was clever when I came up with a scheme to extend my keyboard shortcuts for applying sound variations beyond 20. Right now I use Cmd-# for 1-10 and then Cmd-Opt-# for 11-20. I noticed that typing "21" into the search bar for "find and apply variation" would give me the 21st articulation in the list, so I figured I could set up some additional macros for 21-40 (some of my multis have as many as 30-something articulations ).

Unfortunately it doesn't work . Any particular reason why this wouldn't work?






Edit: Actually I think the bigger problem is that on My M1 MacBook, "Find and Apply Variation" doesn't work at all? So problem may not be the macro I made, but the "Find and Apply Variation" command itself.

basically if I search for a variation and hit enter, nothing happens. And oddly, if I have the midi editor open fullscreen in its own "Space"/desktop view, it will swipe back to the main desktop view when I try to apply using find and apply variation.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 13, 2022)

Cheezus said:


> Any particular reason why this wouldn't work?


It seems that entering the index of the variation only works in the overlay. If you use the Name argument, it really needs to be the name.

Maybe I can add some more "Apply Variation" commands in a later update of the add-on (maybe up to 50)...


----------



## imusic (Nov 16, 2022)

off topic



Lukas, ask Matthias to put this inside S1Pro, please …


----------



## MisteR (Nov 21, 2022)

Picked this up. Looks great. Haven't had much time to test it, but just the button to create multiple Kontakt tracks alone makes me feel like I already have Studio One 6.5.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey @Lukas ,

I purchased Scoring Tools and it's an amazing tool for Studio One! Excellent work!

There is a script "Connect to" and you can select a bus for the track to connect. I was wondering if it can be modified or if there is another way in studio one to do the same thing but Connect to a VCA. 
If neither of those things can be done then would you consider adding this on a future update?

Thank you again for this wonderful tool!


----------



## Lukas (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey @IoannisGutevas!

Thanks so much, glad to hear you like Scoring Tools. The last month was a bit quiet, because I was playing live gigs a lot. But I'm currently working on the next feature update.

Connecting channels to VCAs is a great idea actually. Not possible currently... but it's probably easy to add a "Connect Selected Channels to VCA" command. I'll make a ticket for it


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 24, 2022)

Lukas said:


> Hey @IoannisGutevas!
> 
> Thanks so much, glad to hear you like Scoring Tools. The last month was a bit quiet, because I was playing live gigs a lot. But I'm currently working on the next feature update.
> 
> Connecting channels to VCAs is a great idea actually. Not possible currently... but it's probably easy to add a "Connect Selected Channels to VCA" command. I'll make a ticket for it


Thank you @Lukas !


----------



## Lukas (Jan 1, 2023)

*Scoring Tools 1.1 is now online!*

Happy New Year everyone!! I've received a lot of feedback and feature requests so here is the first feature update of Studio One Scoring Tools.

*New features:*

Export Markers
Connect Selected Channels to VCA
New non-exclusive search mode for Track Tag Filter
*Improvements:*

Nudge Notes now considers "Cursor follows edit position" option
*Fixes:*

Error message / crash when score editor is open

*Update*
To update the add-on, just use the download link you got via e-mail and download the latest version of the .install file. For those buyers with accounts, you can simply log in to your Customer accounts and from their dashboard, you can see all your purchased products and download the new version.

*Demo*



I hope you like it!

Cheers, Lukas


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks for this. I have some questions when you have some time:

1) I haven't been able to make the Track Tags->Filter work. For example, if I choose Strings all my tracks become hidden. Exactly how to name my string tracks isn't clear. Same with the Developer option; I cannot get this to work.

2) When I select Reset Filter, all tracks are shown, including those that were in collapsed folders. I find this interesting and potentially useful because I have been struggling to find a way to expand folders via a macro because when I use Track Visibility Filters it never expands folders (and I wish it did). There is a command to collapse all folders (which I use a lot) but having to manually expand them is tedious. Is there a way to do this via macro?

3) When I use Folders & Tracks->connect to Strings bus it doesn't do anything. I assume the bus must already exist with the correct name, but even when it does, the command doesn't seem to work on a folder; I have to manually select all the tracks in the various folders before the command will work. At that point, it's just as easy to click on 'Main' in the console where you get a drop down menu that shows existing busses. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Lukas (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi madfloyd,


madfloyd said:


> 1) I haven't been able to make the Track Tags->Filter work. For example, if I choose Strings all my tracks become hidden. Exactly how to name my string tracks isn't clear. Same with the Developer option; I cannot get this to work.


did you attach these tags ("Strings", developers...) to the tracks with the Track Tag Editor? If there aren't any tags assigned, the filter obviously won't show any tracks. You need to select one or multiple tracks, click *Edit* in the *Track Tags* section and add one or more tags (one per line).



madfloyd said:


> There is a command to collapse all folders (which I use a lot) but having to manually expand them is tedious. Is there a way to do this via macro?


Selecting all tracks and running the "Expand Folder Track" command works fine here. It works as a toggle, so if the folder track is expanded, it will be collapsed and vice versa. There's also an "Expand" argument that you can use to force one of both states...



madfloyd said:


> When I use Folders & Tracks->connect to Strings bus it doesn't do anything. I assume the bus must already exist with the correct name, but even when it does, the command doesn't seem to work on a folder


Yes, the bus must exist with the correct name. It won't create a bus if not existing yet. I might add this as an option in a later update. And it's correct that the command only works for audio and instrument channels but not folder tracks.


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks, Lukas.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jan 4, 2023)

Lukas said:


> *Scoring Tools 1.1 is now online!*
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! I've received a lot of feedback and feature requests so here is the first feature update of Studio One Scoring Tools.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update @Lukas and for including my request! It works perfectly!


----------



## Lukas (Thursday at 10:55 AM)

*Version 1.1.3 is now online!*









Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




studioonescripts.com





Although it's more of a maintenance update, there's still a new feature: Select Overlapping Notes. This can be useful when working with libraries like CSS, for example when you want to nudge only overlapping notes (excluding the first note).






*Change log:*

New feature: Select Overlapping Notes
Improvement: Nudge Notes by Velocity: Deselect all notes if no matching notes are found
Improvement: Leading and trailing spaces in track tags are now automatically removed
Bug fix: Missing macro arguments for "Nudge Notes by Velocity" command
Bug fix: Error message when "Nudge Notes by Velocity" is run on arrangement level
Here is how to update:








Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




studioonescripts.com


----------

